# How does one needle felt a pair of shoes?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

All of my kids suffer BADLY with foot fungus caused by modern shoes, even with socks their feet are wet and stinking by days end. And the fact they will all "forget" to put socks on when we are late doesn't help. 

But having just read the thread on felting boots and having done a few small needle felting projects I am now wondering if I can needle felt them all natural shoes?

How well does felt hold up to daily wear? And how thick a leather sole is needed to keep out things like sticker burs?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I can't answer your question but my son suffered the same and I found his problems were resolved when he wore handknit socks with no synthetic fibers.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

My favorite book on felting, which includes instructions for boots, is: http://product.half.ebay.com/Felt-N...nilla-P-Sjoberg-1996-Hardcover/572118&tg=info

Here's another version of how to make a felt boot:
http://mysticorbtalismans.blogspot.com/2012/03/how-to-makethe-coolest-wool-boots-ever.html

You wear them wet to shape them, which I think is cool: "Actually wet felting the boot from scratch directly on our feet by putting on a few pairs of socks, wrapping that with plastic, then covering with fiber, getting it all wet and soapy then putting in a big trash bag on our feet, then massaging each others feet till it felts. Will do a blog on that, could work really well, plus you get a free foot massage."


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

What a cool idea!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

I've made felted slippers, but not shoes. I've seen "slipper" soles at the craft store, but I've also read that you can find shoe soles online. Here are instructions for felted slippers. They're relatively easy, and you can try these first, before taking on shoes. 
http://redmonwoods.com/2014/10/15/felted-slippers-take-2/


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

wet felting is what you need to do, you can make a form of your foot using duct tape or use a rubber boot of the size you need, or the flat boot looking pattern, then the form fitting to the real foot like was mentioned. sometimes you can find the real Russian boot on ebay cheap.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Can they go barefoot more?


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Terri said:


> Can they go barefoot more?


 They have been barefoot most of the summer but with back to school, its back to stinking footwear. And when the shoes come off :runforhills:!

I cant wait to get settled in to the new place and go to Friday at the Farm to get some wool. They have lots of different kinds, what works best for shoes/slippers?

Thank you all for the links and advice, it makes me happier to tackle a project like this with back up!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

GBov said:


> They have been barefoot most of the summer but with back to school, its back to stinking footwear. And when the shoes come off :runforhills:!
> 
> I cant wait to get settled in to the new place and go to Friday at the Farm to get some wool. They have lots of different kinds, what works best for shoes/slippers?
> 
> Thank you all for the links and advice, it makes me happier to tackle a project like this with back up!


What are you treating their feet with before you make them felted shoes? Besides changing the footwear, you need to get rid of the fungus first. I read about braggs apple cider vinegar followed by a baking soda soak for 15 minutes each. I also read that the vinegar feeds the fungus on one site so more research or opinions on that please? Either way, baking soda soaks are said to be very beneficial, done twice daily til the fungus is gone. The site below says over the counter anti fungal creams. I know my Grandma used to put cornstarch in Grandpas shoes. I also read to keep sprinkling baking soda into the shoes that are worn to soak up the moisture and neutralize the fungus. I would trick my kids into wearing socks. Once you have made sure the shoes are treated, feet are treated...place a clean pair of socks, just the upper edge into the opening of the shoes or on top of the shoes. Put a note on the inside of the door they leave by..."socks before shoes or turn back around."  Fungus lives where it is dark and moist..take away all moisture. Keep putting what you choose in their shoes to keep them dry inside, cornstarch or baking soda..read that baking soda is best. 

This page: Webmd, http://www.webmd.com/skin-problems-and-treatments/athletes-foot-myths?page=2

It explains it is spread on bare feet in the same showers, sharing towels, or sharing shoes. If you want to felt wool to make shoes or line the shoes..make sure their feet are healing up. I would be washing the shoes they are wearing now and beginning their foot treatments right away....it takes some hours for each pair of felted shoes or slippers to be made depending on method used of course. You can machine felt, needle felt or roll felt..I even rubbed down a hat once..took a long time but it felted. There are many ways to felt depending on what result you want.


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

Wool is very irritating to my husband's skin. He has always felt he was "allergic" to wool, but since I've been spinning, we think it's probably the lanolin, not the wool itself. Anyway, he got a couple pairs of alpaca socks and loves them! You can also get alpaca insoles to place in shoes. You may even want to try wool or alpaca insoles before making shoes for the kids, just to see if it helps, or maybe makes the condition worse.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

MamaRed said:


> Wool is very irritating to my husband's skin. He has always felt he was "allergic" to wool, but since I've been spinning, we think it's probably the lanolin, not the wool itself. Anyway, he got a couple pairs of alpaca socks and loves them! You can also get alpaca insoles to place in shoes. You may even want to try wool or alpaca insoles before making shoes for the kids, just to see if it helps, or maybe makes the condition worse.


I like the insole suggestion really well Mama Red. It would be easier to make the insoles first. Then GBov could make the felted socks or shoes when results or reactions occur.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

GBov said:


> I cant wait to get settled in to the new place and go to Friday at the Farm to get some wool. They have lots of different kinds, what works best for shoes/slippers?


You will want a medium wool - something not too fine and soft (like Merino, which will just fall apart and get holes), and not something overly coarse that would be uncomfortable to wear.

Blue Face Leicester may be available to you. I have Border Leicester and it's super strong wool, the BFL is more readily available and a little softer.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

The insole idea is magic!

Right now their feet are just at teh stinking stage so lots of washing and epsomsalts soaks. If it gets away from us I use Tilex Mold and Mildew killer and that really does stop it dead.

Shall go right now and get some alpaca wool and get started on the insoles. 

I LOVE smart handy crafty people! :rock:


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

GBov said:


> The insole idea is magic!
> 
> Right now their feet are just at teh stinking stage so lots of washing and epsomsalts soaks. If it gets away from us I use Tilex Mold and Mildew killer and that really does stop it dead.
> 
> ...


Let us know if it helps! The easiest way to make them would probably be to wet felt the fiber into a flat piece of felt, then cut it into insoles.


----------

